# Extrovert or Introvert anyone?



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I think your an introvert. Just my two cents there.*


----------



## Banquo (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know for sure if I'm like this too. The thing with me is that I AM extroverted and I actually don't get drained from talking to people. I could talk to people all day if I had enough to say. On the other hand, I need some alone time, not to regain energy but so I can have balance in my life, and have more to talk about. I'd rather talk, but I realize there are some things I like to do alone. Also, life circumstances have an effect on how extroverted I am, or where I am. Even how I feel when I wake up can effect how extroverted I am.

When I was younger, I was actually the shy type believe it or not. For years I thought I was an introvert. But then I got some clarification on what introvert actually meant, and realized that shyness doesn't equal to introversion. Shyness can happen to both introverts and extroverts, although more common in the former and rarer in the latter.

So take from that what you will.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Just by reading your initial post, I think you could fall into the category of "accessible introvert" (if you read the book "Introvert Power" you will understand).
Being shy is different from introversion. Just as being outgoing is different from extraversion. You can be a shy extravert or you could be an outgoing introvert. You just sound like an outgoing introvert.

And no, I don't think that you feeling okay with taking center stage is selfish. I'm a relatively shy introvert and I still like to be the center of attention sometimes -- everyone does on some level.


----------



## Tiggy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah some types are more towards the middle. ENFPS are like that too. A lot of them/us are quite introverted extraverts. But people can also be VERY extraverted in some ways and still be in the middle because t hey're very introverted in other ways.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

carolina24 said:


> *So, I am a little confused if I am a INFJ or a ENFJ. I am a spilt between a extrovert and a Introvert on all of the test that I have done. I can't figure out which one I am more. Maybe, hopefully someone can help. I know that this is a common problem among people. *
> 
> *Introverted:*
> *I enjoy my space. I really do, if I am around people for too long, I become tired and drained. Particularlly because I feed on and, constantly read people's emotions. *
> ...


Note the red text I highlighted up there. The INFJs I've known have no problem talking to people. It just makes them tired, and they'll get cranky/scattered if they can't get some time alone to recharge. They love people, yet they need time away from people. I think that being an INFJ would be tough, honestly. 

The fact that you enjoy taking center stage kinda throws me for a loop, though. Have you read any descriptions of ISFJ/ESFJ? It's something to consider. 

Decent ESFJ description:ESFJ

Decent ISFJ description: ISFJ

The xSFJs can get a bad rap online, and it's not deserved. They are the shiny, happy people who make the world go 'round, and I am grateful to have met the ones that are in my life currently. Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Carolina, I am similar to you. I am pretty sure I am an introvert, but can definitely act in very extroverted ways from time to time. It is a little confusing, I agree, but I do identify more with the INFJ descriptions.

I'm really interested in reading "Introvert Power" now after what thegirlcandance said. The "accessible introvert" category sounds compelling to me.


----------



## carolina24 (May 8, 2009)

thegirlcandance said:


> Just by reading your initial post, I think you could fall into the category of "accessible introvert" (if you read the book "Introvert Power" you will understand).
> Being shy is different from introversion. Just as being outgoing is different from extraversion. You can be a shy extravert or you could be an outgoing introvert. You just sound like an outgoing introvert.
> 
> And no, I don't think that you feeling okay with taking center stage is selfish. I'm a relatively shy introvert and I still like to be the center of attention sometimes -- everyone does on some level.


 
Thanks for the tip on the book. I will def. have to check it out. Thanks so much! & thanks to everyone who has replied to my post. It really helps!


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

thegirlcandance said:


> Just by reading your initial post, I think you could fall into the category of "accessible introvert" (if you read the book "Introvert Power" you will understand).
> Being shy is different from introversion. Just as being outgoing is different from extraversion. You can be a shy extravert or you could be an outgoing introvert. You just sound like an outgoing introvert.
> 
> And no, I don't think that you feeling okay with taking center stage is selfish. I'm a relatively shy introvert and I still like to be the center of attention sometimes -- everyone does on some level.


 +1 :happy:


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

For some reason I don't see the introvert. Maybe I shouldn't judge the large blue font and the avatar picture, but for some reason I just can't picture you as an introvert. Of course you should remember that dominant extraverts experience introversion and vice versa, so it's not simple matter of being one or another. Maybe these questions will help:
Do you prefer large groups or smaller groups?
Do you mingle at a party or stick to one or two people?
When you go out, do you prefer intimate settings or do you prefer a more public setting; small restaurant or a bowling alley?
Do you initiate conversations easily? Do you usually approach someone or does someone need to approach you in most situations?
When you have a problem do you think it over privately or do you talk to someone about it?
Do you share secrets and goals or do you keep them secret?
Do you prefer working in a group or by yourself? 

Maybe these will help.


----------



## carolina24 (May 8, 2009)

Maethirion said:


> For some reason I don't see the introvert. Maybe I shouldn't judge the large blue font and the avatar picture, but for some reason I just can't picture you as an introvert. Of course you should remember that dominant extraverts experience introversion and vice versa, so it's not simple matter of being one or another. Maybe these questions will help:
> Do you prefer large groups or smaller groups?
> Do you mingle at a party or stick to one or two people?
> When you go out, do you prefer intimate settings or do you prefer a more public setting; small restaurant or a bowling alley?
> ...


 
I prefer Large groups but usually talk to one or maybe 2 people or I don't talk at all
I def. love to mingle. I love to circle a room.
I prefer a more intimate setting. I enjoy one on one.
I can easily inititate conversation I'm just not great at keeping it going.
I deal with my problems in private. I never go on and on about my personal life not even to my bestest of pals. 
I keep most goal and secrets a secret. I don't really see where it's everyone's business. Sometimes I might speak of something but, rarely
I prefer working by myself. 

thanks!!! Those are some great questions.


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sometimes I love to open my mouth and speak when the situation demands it, but other than that, I keep quiet; prolonged social activity, especially group work, makes my head hurt and myself feel funny, so I tend to avoid it. But, I will always try to seek help and understanding every chance I get.

On an unrelated note, if you have trouble telling whether you're intro/extroverted; you're in trouble.


----------



## Piedpiper (Nov 1, 2009)

kph5034, are you sure you're an extrovert?

Btw, Carolina I'm in the same boat as you, tis rather confusing/annoying, not knowing which one.


----------



## Piedpiper (Nov 1, 2009)

*Extrovert?*

kph5034 are you sure you're an extrovert?

Btw, Carolina, I'm in the same boat as you, it's frustrating, / annoying to not know which one you are.

If this shows up twice on the thread my bad.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok. So I just skimmed through all the posts.

What's weird is that I had the same question. because I noticed in social situations I tend to not be as "sensitive" as descriptions of my type lead me to believe. Also.. I do the same thing. Like large groups, circle around. talk to a few people... sometimes end up listening to an emotional rant.

I think there are a lot of other factors that come into play with our type. I think as we develop as INFJ (which I think you are) we start to become more sociable with the outside forces that used to stress us out in life.

have you noticed becoming increasingly extroverted? sorta...
just wandering.

I personally found a click of good people to be friends with. I think once our type hits the more adult side of life it is easier to find friends, dealing with people on a more adult level that are capable of having the abstract conversations we can provide. Also. I am guessing your super funny. like you might not say jokes all the time. but when you do everyone gets that special super hard laughter...

i dunno. just seeing the tangents. lol.


----------

